# WiFi free only for TravelShare members??!!



## chemteach (Dec 29, 2019)

I just spoke with Worldark Kihei.  They said that only Travelshare members get free wifi there.  Don't we all pay the same maintenance fees, and don't the maintenance fees cover the wifi costs?  How can some members get free items while others don't if all members pay the same maintenance fees?  I will also look for posts about this in the Worldmark forum.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!!


----------



## rhonda (Dec 29, 2019)

We've been to several Worldmark locations over the past many years which charged for their WiFi unless you were TravelShare.  I'm less surprised that Kihei does similarly than this being your first encounter.  The Wyndham managed locations, on the other hand, gladly and freely show me the WiFi password printed on a sticker on my welcome packet.

No, I do not believe the WiFi is paid by our dues.  It is an extra resort service ... in an age where every Motel6 offers free WiFi.  Go figure.  We carry our own MiFi devices and they work great for US destinations!


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 30, 2019)

Wifi is "free" but not really free for TravelShare members.  That's one of the few "free" perks they get from TravelShare and they more than pay for that with their TravelShare dues.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 30, 2019)

chemteach said:


> I just spoke with Worldark Kihei.  They said that only Travelshare members get free wifi there.  Don't we all pay the same maintenance fees, and don't the maintenance fees cover the wifi costs?  How can some members get free items while others don't if all members pay the same maintenance fees?  I will also look for posts about this in the Worldmark forum.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any feedback!!



It has been this way for years. It is not new.


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 30, 2019)

As noted TS dues are above and beyond normal dues.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 30, 2019)

K2Quick said:


> Wifi is "free" but not really free for TravelShare members.  That's one of the few "free" perks they get from TravelShare and they more than pay for that with their TravelShare dues.


Ahhh.  Got it!  Thank you.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 31, 2019)

chemteach said:


> Don't we all pay the same maintenance fees, and don't the maintenance fees cover the wifi costs?
> Thanks in advance for any feedback!!


No, and No.

Not to pile on, but Travelshare  owners pay $0.02/credit more than non-TravelShare owners for maintenance fees.  $200/10,000 credits pays for "free" internet and other "free" Travelshare benefits.

At multiple owner updates, the emphasis has been on "switching on TravelShare" to my resale credits.

I pay the $50/year ResortNet fee and consider it a part of my annual maintenance fees.

I could "switch on" a 6,000 credit TravelShare purchase for $15,000 plus the additional $120 TravelShare fees per year and receive free internet (the only TravelShare benefit that has any value for me), or I can pay $50/year as a resale owner for ResortNet access. 

 "Off to gifting!!"


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2019)

Something is wrong with this picture even Westgate do not charge for Wifi.LOL.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 31, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Something is wrong with this picture even Westgate do not charge for Wifi.LOL.


WorldMark has a 5% cap on annual maintenance fee increases.  Westgate does not.  Compare Westgate maintenance fees to WorldMark maintenance fees.  The "free" internet is just part of the higher maintenance fee charges at Westgate (or other timeshares).


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 31, 2019)

CO skier said:


> WorldMark has a 5% cap on annual maintenance fee increases.  Westgate does not.  Compare Westgate maintenance fees to WorldMark maintenance fees.  The "free" internet is just part of the higher maintenance fee charges at Westgate (or other timeshares).



This is often misunderstood, so I do want to comment on it.

There is no hard "5% cap" on annual maintenance fee increases under our governing documents as some might read into the post above. The governing documents actually state the cap on our annual maintenance fees is the "GREATER of the increase in the CPI or 5%". So if the CPI increases above 5%, then dues can increase up to that %, otherwise it is a 5% cap. In addition, the BoD still has the authority to levy a special assessment of up to 5% without a vote of the owners.

Not trying to be alarmist, but given the less than optimal status of our reserve funding combined with aging physical plant, and the negative impact of the growth in the average account size, it is entirely possible the future holds both a multi-year special assessment AND periods where inflation exceeds 5%.

Because there is no such thing as "free wifi". So making wifi "free" at our resorts, would have the net impact of ending a revenue stream to the income side of the equation, and shifting the entirety of the wifi cost into our operating budget. That would be a significant impact to our budget IMHO, though others might disagree.


----------



## IsaiahB (Jan 6, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> This is often misunderstood, so I do want to comment on it.
> 
> There is no hard "5% cap" on annual maintenance fee increases under our governing documents as some might read into the post above. The governing documents actually state the cap on our annual maintenance fees is the "GREATER of the increase in the CPI or 5%". So if the CPI increases above 5%, then dues can increase up to that %, otherwise it is a 5% cap. In addition, the BoD still has the authority to levy a special assessment of up to 5% without a vote of the owners.
> 
> ...



In case it isn't crystal clear - yes, WIFI is part of the Club budget. 
As alluded to above, the club receives revenue from both the TravelShare program and from paying Owners.
The revenue from this program covers the cost of the Deep Blue Communications service, hardware upgrades, and broadband/fiber circuits. Most years it runs a low surplus, effectively subsidizing other expenses of the Club.  

There have been some thoughts about changing how this works, one of the ideas is a non-owner resort fee. 

I'll echo Eric's comments regarding the state of our reserve fund - it's serious.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 13, 2020)

I have not heard of ResortNet before. Please tell me about it!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 13, 2020)

JudyS said:


> I have not heard of ResortNet before. Please tell me about it!



They are the company providing Wifi services at (some/all?) WorldMark resorts.  When you log into the Wifi services, it's a ResortNet site.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Feb 13, 2020)

rhonda said:


> The Wyndham managed locations, on the other hand, gladly and freely show me the WiFi password printed on a sticker on my welcome packet.


Just an update:  A recent stay at Dolphin's Cove, booked via WM, reversed what I'd seen before.  Our welcome packet did NOT include a WiFi password but, instead, directed me to ResortNet.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> They are the company providing Wifi services at (some/all?) WorldMark resorts.  When you log into the Wifi services, it's a ResortNet site.
> 
> Dave


Thanks!  A previous poster (CO Skier) mentioned paying a $50/year ResortNet fee. So, is it possible to buy a subscription for a full year? I think I've always paid a fee for each stay.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 14, 2020)

JudyS said:


> Thanks!  A previous poster (CO Skier) mentioned paying a $50/year ResortNet fee. So, is it possible to buy a subscription for a full year? I think I've always paid a fee for each stay.



I don’t know. But I’m going to be at the WM in Vancouver this weekend, so I’ll check.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Feb 14, 2020)

JudyS said:


> Thanks!  A previous poster (CO Skier) mentioned paying a $50/year ResortNet fee. So, is it possible to buy a subscription for a full year? I think I've always paid a fee for each stay.


It has been almost a year since my last ResortNet renewal, but as I recall the 2-device rates were $4.95 per day or $14.95? ($15.95?) for 10 consecutive days or $49.95 for 365 consecutive days.  There are also higher rates for more devices logged-in at one time.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for the info!  So, after paying for the 365 days, how does one log in during a second (or third, or fourth) stay?  Do you put in your WM owner number?  I'm not sure how to log in when one has already paid, but isn't in Travelshare.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 14, 2020)

Judy, I know this is ancient info, but I just Googled "ResortNet2 subscription" and found this snippet on the Trendwest website: 

"Owners may now purchase a ResortNet Annual Pass which offers an entire year of High Speed Internet access at all participating WorldMark resorts* for just $49.95. Access for shorter stays may be purchased in increments of one day for $4.95 or 10 days for $15.95.

When enrolling for service at participating resorts, you may select an annual, 10 day or 1 day pass. After registering for the annual pass, simply sign in as a returning user when visiting participating WorldMark resorts."

So that may be the answer?  There was an additional line of resorts that don't offer ResortNet2 connections, but I don't know how current it is, so didn't copy it.

@CO skier:  Wondering if there is a device limit on your annual pass?  We travel with two smartphones and two computers, and sometimes a tablet and iPad - wondering if an annual pass is only for two devices, which I think is the $4.95 rate?  I would't use it enough to justify three annual subscriptions.

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Feb 14, 2020)

JudyS said:


> Thanks for the info!  So, after paying for the 365 days, how does one log in during a second (or third, or fourth) stay?  Do you put in your WM owner number?  I'm not sure how to log in when one has already paid, but isn't in Travelshare.



The login asks “New User” or “Existing User”.   Select “Existing User”.   Then enter the login name you created when you paid.  Hit submit and you are shortly on line

We pay approx $100 for a year with 5 devices.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m at WM Vancouver -The Canadian this weekend. (Very nice unit, if small.) The ResortNet2 fee for a year for five devices is $99.95. 5 for 1 day is $7.95. Two for one day is $4.95.

We did the math and opted for the 1day fee. If we knew we’d be staying at WM enough this year to justify it, we’d have gone for the year account. 

Dave


----------



## JudyS (Feb 15, 2020)

JohnPaul said:


> The login asks “New User” or “Existing User”.   Select “Existing User”.   Then enter the login name you created when you paid.  Hit submit and you are shortly on line
> 
> We pay approx $100 for a year with 5 devices.


Great info!  Thanks!


----------



## lotus5 (Feb 15, 2020)

I am WM TravelShare which includes wi-fi for 2 devices.  We typically travel with 5 devices and toggle on the hotspot feature on my HP laptop which will service up to 8 devices on wi-fi.  Most iOS, Android, PC devices have the "personal hotspot" feature.  No need to pay extra for more than 2 devices.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 15, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> I am WM TravelShare which includes wi-fi for 2 devices.  We typically travel with 5 devices and toggle on the hotspot feature on my HP laptop which will service up to 8 devices on wi-fi.  Most iOS, Android, PC devices have the "personal hotspot" feature.  No need to pay extra for more than 2 devices.



How does sharing the hotspot affect performance? Is there enough bandwidth to go around?

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Feb 15, 2020)

Another resortnet user here. It's cheap and doesn't know the difference between me and a renter, lol.

Bill


----------



## CO skier (Feb 18, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> @CO skier:  Wondering if there is a device limit on your annual pass?


Yes, I listed  the rates for a 2-device plan (and mentioned the limitation).  The limit is on the number of devices logged-in at one time.  Unlimited devices may log in, as long as no more than 2 devices are logged-in at any time.  I also mentioned that higher rates are available to have more devices logged-in at one time.

Logged-in devices must log out before other devices may log in.  This has become an issue lately in that the online ResortNet log out does not function properly.  We have had to call in to ResortNet to logout all devices and log in other devices.  Inconvenient and clunky, but it works.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 18, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Another resortnet user here. It's cheap and doesn't know the difference between me and a renter, lol.
> 
> Bill


IF the renter has your ResortNet credentials and You are not staying at a WorldMark resort and using ResortNet for yourself at the same time.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2020)

CO skier said:


> Yes, I listed  the rates for a 2-device plan (and mentioned the limitation).  The limit is on the number of devices logged-in at one time.  Unlimited devices may log in, as long as no more than 2 devices are logged-in at any time.  I also mentioned that higher rates are available to have more devices logged-in at one time.
> 
> Logged-in devices must log out before other devices may log in.  This has become an issue lately in that the online ResortNet log out does not function properly.  We have had to call in to ResortNet to logout all devices and log in other devices.  Inconvenient and clunky, but it works.



Thanks. I posted my question before I understood your annual account was one of the options when subscribing at the resort. I assumed you had a special subscription with ResortNet directly. During this last weekend at the WM in Vancouver I saw the options presented, including the annual rate.

We went with a one day choice, and made it work. Bandwidth wasn’t very good, and I wondered if resetting the in-room router would have helped. I didn’t see the router till we were leaving the unit to check out. Has anyone else tried that?

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks. I posted my question before I understood your annual account was one of the options when subscribing at the resort. I assumed you had a special subscription with ResortNet directly. During this last weekend at the WM in Vancouver I saw the options presented, including the annual rate.
> 
> We went with a one day choice, and made it work. Bandwidth wasn’t very good, and I wondered if resetting the in-room router would have helped. I didn’t see the router till we were leaving the unit to check out. Has anyone else tried that?
> 
> Dave



During our week stay in Vancouver we had lightning fast internet. I just logged on as we had already bought the yearly resortnet dealio. When I have an issue with internet at WM I call resortnet and they fix it on their end. We did have an issue of being logged off every few minutes at the Camlin one stay. I don't know what they did but it was fixed after 30 minutes.

I reset a router at the VI Sea Village resort and there was no one that knew the password to get me back online until the next day. In my case it didn't really help. My phone was faster and I was able to set up a hotspot. 

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Feb 18, 2020)

Perhaps worthy of a separate thread or poll ... but how often do we expect and use WiFi supplied by the destination rather than use something we _already have_ (hotspot, cell data, etc)?

We stopped using ResortNet years ago when we reached a point where our phones or a cell hotspot could handle the job.  When at sea, we might use the ship's internet but  sometimes find that using T-Mobile in port is sufficient.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2020)

rhonda said:


> Perhaps worthy of a separate thread or poll ... but how often do we expect and use WiFi supplied by the destination rather than use something we _already have_ (hotspot, cell data, etc)?
> 
> We stopped using ResortNet years ago when we reached a point where our phones or a cell hotspot could handle the job.  When at sea, we might use the ship's internet but  sometimes find that using T-Mobile in port is sufficient.



In this case, we were in Canada, and had no cell service. But I agree, with hotspots, it may end up being easier.

Dave


----------

